# 1950’s Total refurbishment



## aura (8 Mar 2012)

Hi,

I’m looking to get a rough quote for a house renovation in Dublin. I’m going to outline the work needed to try and help with the pricing. To start the house is 4 bed room 160sq meters detached 1950’s style house.
· Rewire the house
· 12 spot lights
· Switch heating system from oil to gas
· Replace all piping.
· New immersion
· New bathroom
· 11 radiators needed
· Water tanks in attic to be replaced
· 35 double sockets with 6 TV points
· Remove all plaster boards from all external walls and replace with insulated plasterboard.
· Remove 2 concrete walls and make good. (no rsj’s needed)
· Remove fire place a make good (getting ready for log burner)
· 10 windows
· 1 PVC door
· 1 PVC French door
· 7 internal wooden doors
· 1 new kitchen 15k budget
· Replace a stairs with spindles (2 returns)
· House fully plastered
· House fully repainted
· 60sq meters of a solid wood floor
· Bathroom to be tiled.
· Insulate the attic
All works finished to the highest standard, the house cleaned and ready to handover. All works must be certified.
Ball park price if possible,
Regards,
Aura


----------



## lowCO2design (8 Mar 2012)

take your shopping list to 3-5 builders, get quotes and then compare. Or if you want to an accurate price, talk to an architect or architectural technician who will prepare a drawing and specification, and involve a QS if required. best of luck to you


----------



## Docarch (9 Mar 2012)

I think you'd need to budget in the region of E80K to E90K (including your kitchen budget). My opinion.

As lowC says above, you should consider getting some professional help to put together a comprehensive tender pacakage and then get at least 3 builders to quote.


----------



## aura (25 Apr 2012)

Thanks everyone, some very useful tips! Docarch you were so on the money as this was the standard cost with some higher and a few dodgy mobile numbers! I’ve decided to go direct labour with a project manager… here’s hoping!


----------



## Docarch (25 Apr 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

